# Frijoles Refritos / Refried Beans



## chilerelleno (Oct 20, 2016)

Frijoles refritos, nothing special, just fantastic Mexican home cooking.
These are one of the pillars of Mexican cuisine.
Whether alone in a bowl topped with queso Cotija, the ubiquitous Bean/Cheese burrito or classically paired with rice and an entree, they're so good you'll be back for more.

*Frijoles Refritos aka Refried Beans*
Drain 4C of cooked pinto beans.
Add a about a 1/4c of bacon grease and the beans in a cast iron skillet.
Bring to simmer and mash well, cook to desired consistency, add some liquid if they get too thick.
Best damned Frijoles Refritos you'll ever have.

Frijoles refritos with Chorizo, papas, chiles and cebolla.
Refried beans with chorizo, potatoes, peppers and onion.














Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Oct 20, 2016


----------



## devildawg (Nov 24, 2018)

Great recipe and these threads have me thinking we might have a solid TexMex Christmas


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 24, 2018)

Never get much Mexican Food up here, but that certainly looks Mighty Tasty!!

I'd give it a Try or 3!!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 24, 2018)

CR, You do eat well !!!!!! Looks excellent ! like


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 24, 2018)

LMAO...  Arise necro thread and live... Liiiiiive!


devildawg said:


> Great recipe and these threads have me thinking we might have a solid TexMex Christmas


Sounds good to me, I've some solid Tex-Mex foundations having lived in Lubbock for several years... Thanks.


----------



## devildawg (Nov 24, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> LMAO...  Arise necro thread and live... Liiiiiive!
> Sounds good to me, I've some solid Tex-Mex foundations having lived in Lubbock for several years... Thanks.


LOL? Actually hot-linked from the other forum.


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 24, 2018)

devildawg said:


> LOL? Actually hot-linked from the other forum.


Yeah, I got a laugh outta the replies today, the thread was initially posted in Oct 2016.
I post on several other fishing and firearm related websites, where'd you pop in from?


----------



## devildawg (Nov 24, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> Yeah, I got a laugh outta the replies today, the thread was initially posted in Oct 2016.
> I post on several other fishing and firearm related websites, where'd you pop in from?


Xdtalk but been on here a while too


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 24, 2018)

devildawg said:


> Xdtalk but been on here a while too


Great, BBQ and Guns...  That's like Pizza and Beer.


----------

